# HSS724TC adjustments



## m1234 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've got a new HSS724TC on the way. Does anyone have suggestions regarding adjustment of the side and rear skids? Should they be adjusted to the same level, or maybe the sides a bit higher than the rear? My understanding is that the side skids add surface area to prevent digging and pulling, but that they might somewhat limit the ability for the machine to chip away at hard pack.

Also, what should the max governed RPM be set at? This machine has the GX200T2 engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

m1234 said:


> I've got a new HSS724TC on the way. Does anyone have suggestions regarding adjustment of the side and rear skids? Should they be adjusted to the same level, or maybe the sides a bit higher than the rear? My understanding is that the side skids add surface area to prevent digging and pulling, but that they might somewhat limit the ability for the machine to chip away at hard pack.
> 
> Also, what should the max governed RPM be set at? This machine has the GX200T2 engine.


That is a Canada-model, but I have some details on a similar US model, the HS724TA. Your HSS724TC I think has a gas-assist auger height feature. Set it to the middle of the range, and adjust the rear side shoes to fine-tune the bottom of the auger height gap to the ground to match the conditions:

Ordinary surfaces: 4.0-8.0mm gap
Smooth icy surfaces: 2.0-5.0mm gap
Rough surfaces: 25.0-30.0mm gap

Next, the scraper bar at the rear of the auger housing should be adjusted to have a 2.0-4.0mm gap. There are 5 bolts in slotted holes holding on the scraper bar.

Finally, use a tachometer to check the idle speed (SLOW) and full throttle (FAST) speeds:

SLOW: 2,100 +/- 150 rpm
FAST: 3,800 +/- 150 rpm 

Here are the two pages from the (USA-model) shop manual to show how to check/adjust:



















FYI, all the above is typically done by the selling dealer as part of the set-up and pre-delivery inspection, but they may do it different in Canada.


----------



## m1234 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Robert. I just like to know how the guys are supposed to set everything up, just in case I want to verify the setup.


----------

